# --->H-E-L-P<--- Me plz Wie krieg ich so Leuchtschrift und anderes hin?



## MistR-X (12. März 2002)

hallo erstmal,
Ich hab das dumme problem dass ich mit Photoshop echt fast nix auf die reihe krieg. ich hab das prog noch nicht lang aber die kurze zeit hat mich schon echt nerven gekostet.
wenn ich schon die pix unter den nicknames von euch hier sehe werd ich schon verdammt neidisch.

aber kommen wir jetzt zu dem was ich gern wissen möchte:
1.
Also wenn ich was schreibe und diese schrift jetzt sozusagen mit nem leuchtenden rahmen umgeben will was muss ich dafür anstellen?

2. Wie kann ich wenn ich zb ein rechteck erstellt habe das selbe kopieren?

und 3.
Wie gehe ich geschickt mit Ebenen um?

Leute wenn ihr mir bei den fragen helfen könntet wär ich euch echt dankbar und könnte euch ja vielleicht zur gegenleistung bei was anderm helfen...

also machts gut


----------



## stiffy (12. März 2002)

hoi

1. mit ebeneneffekten. doppelklick auf die ebene und dann schein nach aussen.

2. strg+c ? ansonsten auf ne neue ebene stellen und die ebene dann duplizieren

3. hä? versteh die frage nich... lies das handbuch oder whatever... aber so schwer is das nich


----------



## MistR-X (12. März 2002)

*thx*

das hat mir schon sehr geholfen
danke!
wenn es irgendwas in nicht photoshop hinsicht gibt wobei ich dir helfen könnte sag bescheid.


----------



## Psyclic (12. März 2002)

RTFM ! SUCHFUNKTION !

F1 <-- ist manchmal auch recht hilfreich !


----------



## MistR-X (12. März 2002)

*hab ich ja versucht*

nun das hab ich natürlich auch versucht aber irgendwie wusste ich keinen wirklichen suchbegriff und bei den hilfen blick ich eh nicht immer ganz durch.
auch dir danke ich trotzdem sehr für deinen eintrag


----------



## stiffy (12. März 2002)

hmmm n gefallen...

ach ja ich werd bald 18, da wär doch n schickes auto ganz angebracht 

du brauchst den leuten hier nix zurückzugeben, jeder der hier antwortet macht das freiwillig.

btw psy hat wie immer recht  f1 und das handbuch können ziemlich hilfreich sein


----------



## MistR-X (12. März 2002)

*okay*

ahjo ich verstehe... gutgut...
was will man dazu groß sagen ¿?¿

ahso ja ähm.. nomma was anderes.
wie kriegt ihr diese linkz oder pix/sprüche unter eure beiträge

ich meine das is ja bestimmt automatisch oder?


----------



## stiffy (12. März 2002)

rtfm


----------



## braindad (12. März 2002)

>>::tutorials.de:: forum > Benutzerkontrollen für MistR-X > Profil editieren<<


----------



## A-Lien (12. März 2002)

wie du geschickt mit ebenen umgehst?!?

also ich versteh die frage nicht so wirklich, aber meiner meinung nach gehst du geschickt mit ebenen um wenn du

1.immer eindeutige namen vergibst
2.viele zusammengehörige ebenen in sets zusammenstaffelst
3.weisst was für auswirkungen die versch. ebenenmodi haben(siehe handbuch)

so fehlt noch was?


----------



## subzero (12. März 2002)

*lol?*

lol..ich warte nur auf shiver....
wenn das liest.. 

hrhr...
das mit dem handbuch wäre ne masnahme....

übrigends..mein dad bringt mich gerade drauf....hab ihr auch so dumme eltern wie ich...boah...gibts hier en sorgen formum..oder nen kummerkasten?!?!?!?!..*heul*


----------



## Brainworm (12. März 2002)

Auf meiner Page gibt es heute abend noch nen Leuchtschrift Tutorial  

*Werbung-Mach*  

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## Mythos007 (12. März 2002)

CHellaz zusammen,

Ich finde das "offtopicen" nimmt so langsam aber
sicher "Smaltakforen" Charakter an - bitte postet
doch nur sachliche Antworten, sonst sucht man sich
wieder nen Wolf, wenn man nach etwas bestimmten aus-
schau hält ... bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Brainworm (12. März 2002)

So das Leucht Schrift Tutorial ist ab sofort online. Da kannst du dir angucken wie es geht.

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## MistR-X (13. März 2002)

*thx*

erstma ein big THX to ALL nunja weiteres wollt ich vorerst nicht sagen


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (13. März 2002)

Leute, was soll das Off-Topic Gequatsche auf dem Photoshop-Board? :-( 
Ein bisschen Disziplin hat noch keinem geschadet - also haltet euch in Zukunft an die Regeln.

Thread closed


----------

